

Steve Blank: Selling with Sports Scores - wyday
http://steveblank.com/2009/06/25/convergent-technologies-war-story-1-%e2%80%93-selling-with-sports-scores/

======
imp
It seems like a lot of Steve Blank's articles don't get many comments here. I
know that I usually read them and think "Wow, that's insightful" and I can't
think of anything to add or refute. Maybe that's just me, but I'm glad they
keep getting submitted here even if they don't generate discussion.

~~~
jon_dahl
I would love to see more discussion of his ideas - especially from people who
have really tried to follow his principles. Customer Development makes a lot
of sense. But other than Steve's own companies, who has used his method and
benefited from it? Who has tried and failed?

For what it's worth, I'm at the beginning stages of taking two stalled
startups through the Customer Development process. I'll post my success or
failure in 6-9 months. :)

~~~
skmurphy
There is a Google Group <http://groups.google.com/group/lean-startup-circle>
that is devoted to discussing customer development and lean startup
techniques. It's open to anyone to join.

~~~
imp
Cool, thanks. Just joined.

------
rodrigo
I get to him by his Silicon Valley histories, and read ALL of his blog in a
couple of days. Besides him being a great storyteller, he has something
valuable to tell, even if its not your field.

